
Chinook: Sample database for SQL Server, Oracle, MySQL, PostgreSQL, etc (2017) - josephscott
https://github.com/lerocha/chinook-database
======
0db532a0
TPC also provides lots of databases, queries and benchmarks for all different
types of applications of databases:

[http://www.tpc.org/default.asp](http://www.tpc.org/default.asp)

------
tyingq
Delivered as Windows batch files. Which is fine, but the title doesn't hint at
that.

~~~
hobs
I mean sure, but it all boils down to invoking some SQL commands if you want
to drop it in bash or powershell or w/e

[https://github.com/lerocha/chinook-
database/blob/master/Chin...](https://github.com/lerocha/chinook-
database/blob/master/ChinookDatabase/DataSources/createall.bat)

------
woliveirajr
a tip: I couldn't find the license in the first page. It would be helpful to
see it in first place.

If the license isn't useful, it doesn't matter too much how it is organized
and which data it contains.

BTW, it is very useful in classes.

~~~
tyingq
It is in the project root directory: [https://github.com/lerocha/chinook-
database/blob/master/LICE...](https://github.com/lerocha/chinook-
database/blob/master/LICENSE.md)

It appears to be the MIT license, though I didn't do a full diff to make sure:
[https://opensource.org/licenses/MIT](https://opensource.org/licenses/MIT)

